# Computer Setup



## NormkbPlayer (Oct 31, 2019)

Can you'll suggest a complete computer configuration. That can handle a ton of load. 
There's no signs of Apple's Latest Computer. ( Cheese Grater)

Looking to run a lot of big VSTs 
And ProTools. 

Budget $5000. 


DOING IT FOR MY SOUND ENGINEERING Course Project. 
Where I have to Design a Studio under a Certain Budget. 


Thanks again!
Regards Norman.


----------



## dzilizzi (Oct 31, 2019)

If you don't want to build your own computer, I would first check the minimum qualifications for a ProTools computer on the Avid website. Very few motherboards on prebuilt computers will take more than 64 GB RAM. And that is probably the minimum if you plan on running a lot of VI's or effects. Unless you're set on the Apple OS, I would look to PC, as you can get more for your money. And building your own would give you the biggest bang for your money. 

Other questions:
Is $5000 only for the computer?
Does it need to be mobile?
Will you be recording audio?

You will also need an audio interface, a midi controller, good monitors, at least one mic, some good cables, a desk to put it all on, headphones, etc....


----------



## NormkbPlayer (Oct 31, 2019)

It's not going to be used for portable use. 
I've selected the Focusrite 18i20. 

And Adams speakers.


----------

